# Madmonkeys quest to get bigger....



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

I have been off the gear for over 6 months now  due to the fact that my girlfriend wants a baby! so now 6months and 100's of 2minute sessions later i have finally managed the job 

So now i am allowed to have another dabble i have set myself a course and some goals which i will go through later.

*Brief history.*

I have done a few shows 4-5 years ago which is where i learnt that i don't have the best genetics in the world and that i would not make a living out of it  that is when i made the decision just to get big!(i did say it would be brief so thats the history over!)

*General profile*

course start date 6/2/06

age 32

height 6'0

weight 18.0st

waist 34"

BF 16-17%

*Training*

*monday-back and biceps(evening)*

*tuesday-cardio(morning)*

*wednesday-chest and triceps(evening)*

*thurday-legs, calfs and stomach(morning)*

*friday-shoulders(morning or evening depending on shift)*

*saturday-off*

*sunday-off*

this training routine i find fits my busy lifestyle.

*General Diet*

where i put protein drink down this consist of the following...

70-100g oats

1xlow fat yogurt

1xbanana

large spoon of peanut butter

large spoon of honey

1 pint of water

1 sachet of Myoplex

1 heaped spoon of whey protein

breakfast-protein drink

lunch-sandwiches and fruit and a pint of semi skimmed milk

mid-afternoon-protein drink

tea-chicken and rice(or similar)

2hrs later-protein drink

before bed-protein drink

through out the day i drink water with vitc 1000mg dissolved in it and snack on rice cakes.

*Juice or gear*(depending on how old you are :wink: )

regarding this topic i will post what i am going to take on aweekly basis as i cant be bothered to type it all out..

*week1*

1000mg enanatate

400mg decca(extraboline)

600mg test300

1 nap50 aday

20mg tamoxifen aday may adjust as needed.

*Aims*

my initial aim is to get to anywhere between 19-20stone within the first2-3months with about the same BF if this is possible :?: which is an increase of 14-28lbs which i think is possible and i will keep you informed on my progress on a weekly basis.

i look forward to hearing any comments positive or negative.

Madmonkey


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey madmonkey

your obviously a well experienced guy so i wont try and be patronising  - i think your diet is a little flawed, lets take a look:

breakfast-protein drink

lunch-sandwiches and fruit and a pint of semi skimmed milk

mid-afternoon-protein drink

tea-chicken and rice(or similar)

2hrs later-protein drink

before bed-protein drink

here you have 6 meals, how many of them are drinks and how many are plates of food?

your doing 4 liquid meal vs 2 real food meals, I would probably try to flip that round and have 2 liquid and 4 real if I was you? Your chicken and rice dish, just make 3 times the amount and split over 3 meals perhaps....

Looks like you hve got it covered, its a lot of gear in that stack too 

well done on slipping one past the goalie

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks for your comments Nick, i would love to eat me solid foods but i only have a small apertite and also due to my very busy lifestyle i would not get the chance to eat the amount i would need too so the only other option is to have the drinks which i have found in the past to work for me and help me to consume the amount of calories needed to achieve my aims.

The boss always pass's comment on me having a rice cake permanately in my gob. :lol:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Nick you have so much time to prepare proper food you student you! Hopefully I will come september.

I'm exactly the same as you monkey. I tend to get a lot of my calories from shakes, not so much for lack of appetite but as I'm a lazy bugger! I try to get three solid meals in but I don't always manage that. I know it's not ideal but it works.

My training routine is also very similar to yours.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear you did the buisness for your misses 

That seem a high dosage of enanatate but there again you do know what your doing.

Will you do a log & let us know how your doing

Daz


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

i will do an update every week regarding weight and how i feel etc and any strength gains.

Regarding high dosage i believe in starting off on high dosage and then tapering off before switching drugs to shock the system again and help maintain any increases in size.

My partner(training) and i have just finished an 8 week power/strength traing programme and have increased our strength considrably(spelt wrong) and have brought all the basic exercises from that course in to a more BB routine which we will do for 10 weeks before again swapping back to the strength and power routine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

*Update*

Right i'm now at the end of week 1 in to my quest and i have put on 8lb  im now 18.8st in my boxers (not a pretty sight).

i feel thicker and have thickened out alot on my shoulders and arms, my apertite the last few days has gone right down and im finding myself forcing the shakes and food down and i have a bloated feeling most of the time  .

*Bad points*

with the quick weight increase my body is struggling to handle the extra weight and im getting out of breath quite quickly but this should change once im use to carrying the extra weight going on past experience.

For the first time in 12 years of gear i decided to jab my legs  and i wish i had not! i did 1 shot in each quad on the saturday and i had to cancel my back traing yesterday due to the pain i was having in each leg and ended up just doing biceps  the pain has now started to subside so its back to usual.

*Week2*

Gear wise this is going to be the same as week1 in every way with no change, im hoping to gain another 3-5lb+ this week as the body keeps reacting to the shock of the gear in my system from week 1 and it starts to kick in properly.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

*Update*

weighed in last night at 19.2st another increase of 8lb giving me a total increase of 16lb in just over 2 weeks 

Training has improved with my weights going up on every exercise and PB on almost everything. My breathing has got slightly better and im feeling very good and full all of the time and holding the pump 

On the other side of the coin, i have notice the blood preassure when i bend over to tie my laces and i come back up with a big red face  the occasional mild head ache and im still breathing heavier than what i was before i started the course but not as bad as last week.

A lot of my clothes have either shrunk or i have grown as i cant fit in to some of them. I have now got the stereo typical moon face or hamster joules as they are sometimes reffered to.

*Gear.*

The same as week 1 and 2 but i have swapped the Nap50's for a homebrew product by the name of triple x which is doing the rounds here in the northwest with good reviews.

I have also added 4iu of GH with 2iu first thing in the morning and 2iu before i go to bed this has made me feel very sleepy all day with the introduction of the GH i haope this will reduce my BF over the next couple of months and help me keep the size and weight :? if thats possible!

Madmonkey.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

1600mg test....wow!

Certainly packing the weight on, but watch that blood pressure! Have you had it checked?

High Blood Pressure - "the Silent Killer" - a true story

I thought that I would share this with you all so hopefully you can avoid what has happened to me.

High blood pressure is often called the silent killer because often it displays no symptoms and can lead to stroke and heart disease.

First, a little background info on myself. I am 44, 510, 225 lbs. Approx. 12 14 % bf.

Have being training for 12 yrs, last 4 very serious. Have done 2 cycles, last on consisting was;

Wk 1 3, 100 mg Testolents EOD

Wk 1-9, 300 mg Organon Deca

Wk 1-10, 558 mg Testoviron Depot

Wk 7 -12, 50 mg Zambon winny every 36 hours

1 mg armidex EOD

About half way through this cycle, I started getting short of breath & noticed a slight tightening in my chest. No big deal I thought, maybe just bordering on over training.

Two weeks after above cycle ended, shortness of breath was pretty well gone, but the tightening sensation in my chest was a little more pronounced, so I made a visit to the Medi Centre to get things checked. My bp was 170/100. He sent me for chest x-rays and an ECG that day, as well as starting me on bp meds. The results took about a week to come back, x-ray was ok. ECG was abnormal. Bp now was 160/110. An appointment was scheduled with a Internal Med Specialist to get a stress test done as well as he started me on a beta-blocker.

To make a long story short, I had a nuclear stress test done that showed that my left ventricle was enlarged. The specialist figures that the high bp , combined with heavy lifting (increases bp too) caused this. Steroids never entered into the conversation at all. Basically in laymens terms this means at present my heart is only working at 66% efficiency.

He also told me that if we keep my bp under control, start some cardio and ease up on the weights, that my heart should return to normal. But the more that this enlargement happens, the weaker the heart muscle becomes, eventually leading to congestive heart failure.

I guess the moral of this story is, it is very, very important to monitor your blood pressure, whether on cycle or not. They dont call it the silent killer for nothing.

I would highly recommend that everyone invest in a bp machine and religiously monitor their bp. I just got a top of the line model and it only cost $110 Cdn, a very small price to pay as compared to ones life.

BTW, I have never had high bp before and I dont blame steroids, this could have happened without ever touching AAS, which makes checking your bp whether on cycle or not very important.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks Andy for that useful information, i will get it checked out either today or tomorrow as my girlfriend is a nurse so she can do it for me. To be honest everytime i have ever done a course i have always had that feeling of the BP when i bend over etc but i had always put that down to being on gear :? but i will take on board your points and get it checked out asap and i will post my results.

thanks.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

No problem mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

*Update*

now im in to my 4th week my overall weight increase is 19lb which im happy with and im not looking fat at the moment :lol: im down to wearing combats only at the moment as all my jeans dont fit at the moment and i dont mean because of my arse or waist :wink: im also struggling with t-shirts and jumpers.

I have had my BP checked and it has in creased (obviously) but it is within safe limits being slightly higher than normal but i will keep checking this on a weekly basis  .

Weighed myself yesterday and i'm now 19.5st and feeling very strong and full  all my weights are up and i can wait to get to the gym for each session so things are all going well so far.

I think my weight is now going to hover around the 19.5st mark as im now struggling to eat anymore than what iam doing now, im happy with my weight and appearence so if i keep my calorie intake as it is now and continue with the GH i'm hoping to lose more BF and retain the muscle and overall size over the next few weeks.

After the BP episode i have dropped the triple x and this has made a vast difference to my BP and breathing and i feel a lot better for dropping the tablets. My breathing has improved and the only time i really notice myself heavy breathing is when i do my cardio which i'am finding more difficult at the moment but this will improve.

*Gear for week4*

500mg of Enanatate

400mg of Decca

600mg of test300

4iu of GH monday-friday (saturday and sunday off)

I'm taking 2iu of GH in the morning and 2iu just before i go to bed.

im putting the weight and extra size down to having 6months of the gear and cleaning out my system completely whilst maintaining 18st and then hitting the coarse with the right amount of calories etc and the body has really responded well to gear.

Madmonkey


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

you will have to get some pics up lad


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry its a bit late! had a few problems at home. 

*Update*

im still holding at 19.5st which has surprised me abit as i have not eaten that much this week and also missed a couple of training sessions 

weights on monday session where quite good, deadlifts are now at 220kg which im happy with  EZ curls are at 65kg so weights are still up since i started- i missed wednesday and thursday and i trained half heartedly this morning- things will be better soon i just need to get my head sorted.

*Gear*

500mg test enanatate

400mg decca

novadex as and when

HGH 2iu in the morning and 2iu at night.

*Help needed*

In all my years of doing courses i have never done any PCT  i have never thought that i have needed it and i have got by without it.

Im going to run some PCT with this course and i would like to know what to take and when to take it :?: i have another 4 weeks to go on the current course and i want to be producing the little fellas ASAP :!: :!:

Any help with this would be a preciated.

thanks,

Madmonkey


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone?????


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Madmonkey

i don't know a huge amount, but at the very least tamoxifen citrate (nolvadex):

day 1: 60mg

days 2 - 21: 40mgs

22 - 28: 20mgs

Should probably get yourself checked out if youve never used PCT


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Cheers Nick, what do you mean i should probably get myself checked out? (just to show my ignorance) also what and when would i use HCG?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know about HCG, i'm sorry i can't help you... need one of the more experienced guys.

i'm totally sure of the problems but if you have never used PCT then maybe you could have infertility problems


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Read the steroid Sticky?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

http://www.steroidtips.com/hcg.htm

see here for info on hcg and clomid m8 8) in fact most gear 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for that Fatboy its what i have been looking for!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

no problem 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

*Late once again!*

weight is now at 19.9st and i feeling very strong, i have now decided that this weight is to much for me! im still getting out of breath going up stairs and im more out of breath now than i have ever been. dont get me wrong im not blowing out of my arse or close to collasping or anything like that its just that i have noticed it and im not comfatable with that feeling of being short of breath after doing very little.

Gear wise i finish my course next wednesday. so i expected to drop a couple of pounds over the next few weeks but im also dropping my calories slightly and aiming to stay around the 19st mark but with more cardio.

I will put my final results and opinions here next week 

Madmonkey

www.eph25plus.co.uk


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds good madmonkey,

btw, do you have an affiliation to eph25plus.co.uk or is that just because you like the company? i have ordered from them before

Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheers Nick.

Yes i do have a affiliation with that site but i also use them and think that they are a good product.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

19.9 stone is huge at your height, are you carrying quite a bit of fat?


----------



## johno19741466867925 (Oct 14, 2005)

photos?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Andy, obviously i'm carrying a bit of extra weight and i could not enter any BB shows or i could but i would not win anything apart from a wooden spoon :lol: . im coming to the end of my course and i have gained 21lb and we all know that this cannot all be muscle so i must be carring a bit of water and fat but im happy with my shape and i think the use of GH has helped me keep some fat off and keep my shape.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice one Mr Monkey.

We all crave some pictures!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

*Update*

i have now come to the end of my cycle today being the last day  i started the cycle 9 weeks ago weighing 18 stone and my aim was to reach anywhere between 19 and 20 stone with 15% BF.

Well i certainly achieved the 1st target of gaining the weight and i now weigh 19st 12lb :lol: but as for the 15% BF i think i fail on this im approx 18-20% BF but i dont think that i look that bad at that weight!

Downside  i think this weight is to heavy for me and even though im doing some cardio i get out of breath to quickly for my liking which i know cant be good for me so i now intend to increase my cardio and try and maintain around 19st but reduce my BF and keep any gains that i have made.

I certainly noticed the introduction of the *GH* in week3 and i know this has kept some of the bad weight off, my aim was to go straight in to a cutting course of some description at this stage but due to unforseen events i now will have to wait a few months before i start any new course's  but hopefully i will be back on my next course for around june/july all going well.

*Best gear used*

i have never used GL trem before or any other trem come to think of it! but i really noticed a difference after i started the trem, my strength shot through the roof and i cant say enough good things about it, so out of the gear i used i found the trem to be best and i will certainly be using it again on my next course.

*Photo's*

i need help on this! can anyone direct me to where or how i can add photos to this link as i have been having problems


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

madmonkey292 said:


> *Photo's*
> 
> i need help on this! can anyone direct me to where or how i can add photos to this link as i have been having problems


www.tinypic.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/snmmvm.jpg

this a photo which was taken last week but i will get some more taken this weekend.

and not to much abuse please!

Madmonkey.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I really wouldnt want to me you in a dark alleyway........

really huge - i'm sure your not bothered about condition all that much if going for mass all the time - but in my opinion maybe going on a sick cut and wax the hair - do a mock contest prep and really bring out your definition?

Either way i'm a fan of huge mass and your certainly have it. Would like to see a back shot?

nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Goodness! Surely it must be dangerous gaining all the weight so quickly? and a high % must be fat surely!! I mean I can pack weight on at the speed of light! A couple of months ago I ate masses of protien and carbs and trained as hard and heavy as I could, I put in 16 lbs in a month, without steroids and I'm a girl!! I felt solid, but really heavy and got so unfit and fat % went up by 4 %. was horrible!!

Decided bulking up was not a good option for me!!

Good luck with your goals, but please be carefull!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

*Nick*-thanks mate, i have always prefered to be bulky but i do plan on cutting up in the summer all going well, i will sort some more photos out at the weekend and the mrs would kill me if i shaved or waxed my body :evil: .

*Mel*-your right about the extra weight  like i have said in some of my post's i feel that im to heavy and i will be addressing that over the next few months, its not like i eat any s**t my food that i eat is good but i just have a lot of it. One of the reason's i feel i gained a lot straight away was due to the fact that i had not touched any gear for 6 months and my system had been cleaned out and responded really well. Hopefully i will sort out some more pics that will show that im not that fat(hopefully) and with a lot more cardio and effort i will slim down to a resectable 18.7-19st with a lower BF%.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

mr monkey

you look in decent shape for a offseason and at that weight your are solid .

i think if you came down from that weight you would look awsome 8)


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

nick500 said:


> I really wouldnt want to me you in a dark alleyway........
> 
> nick


Dark alley??? Monkey, you could scare me in a sundrenched field :shock:

You look awsome :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

madmonkey292 said:


> *Nick*-thanks mate, i have always prefered to be bulky but i do plan on cutting up in the summer all going well, i will sort some more photos out at the weekend and the mrs would kill me if i shaved or waxed my body :evil: .
> 
> *Mel*-your right about the extra weight  like i have said in some of my post's i feel that im to heavy and i will be addressing that over the next few months, its not like i eat any nogood my food that i eat is good but i just have a lot of it. One of the reason's i feel i gained a lot straight away was due to the fact that i had not touched any gear for 6 months and my system had been cleaned out and responded really well. Hopefully i will sort out some more pics that will show that im not that fat(hopefully) and with a lot more cardio and effort i will slim down to a resectable 18.7-19st with a lower BF%.


18.7-19st would be a very small drop in fat. I'd try to get to 17st and be fit for a magazine cover!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

madmonkey292 said:


> *Nick*-thanks mate, i have always prefered to be bulky but i do plan on cutting up in the summer all going well, i will sort some more photos out at the weekend and the mrs would kill me if i shaved or waxed my body :evil: .
> 
> *Mel*-your right about the extra weight  like i have said in some of my post's i feel that im to heavy and i will be addressing that over the next few months, its not like i eat any nogood my food that i eat is good but i just have a lot of it. One of the reason's i feel i gained a lot straight away was due to the fact that i had not touched any gear for 6 months and my system had been cleaned out and responded really well. Hopefully i will sort out some more pics that will show that im not that fat(hopefully) and with a lot more cardio and effort i will slim down to a resectable 18.7-19st with a lower BF%.


18.7-19st would be a very small drop in fat. I'd try to get to 17st and be fit for a magazine cover!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Affer achieving my last goal and feeling to over weight and struggling with the staires etc i decided to start an easy diet and 2 cardio sessions a week 

So i have now lost nearly a stone and im running(more like jogging) for 30 minutes and then on the bike for 15 minutes so im happy with things so far 

i have now decided to take my diet to the next step starting on tuesday next week and i have purchased a set of calipers to measure by BF% which should arrive next tuesday so i will post my new weight next week and include my BF%.

My aim is to have my abs out by july/august im drug free at the moment and intend on staying that way till july 

I will post my diet which i start next week with my BF% and weight next week so that people can give me their opinions and direct me as they see fit as there seems to be alot of knowledgeable people about. 8)

Here's to the next quest........

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

My diets has now started  i weighed myself this morning as soon as i got out of bed and my weight was 18.3 stone.

I have also measured my BF today and it was just under 16% if im doing it right. After doing some calculations i have worked out that if i want to get to around 10%BF then im going to have to drop 17LBS  leaving me at around the 16.10st mark but hopefully with ABs and looking good. My aim is to do this with losing as little muscle as possible!

i will list my diet etc and i would be gratefull if people could look at it and offer any advice if and where i can change things to achieve my goals.

*Diet monday-friday*

*Breakfast* - Myoplex with 1 scoop of whey and 1 banana

*mid-morning*- 30g of oats and 2 scoops of whey

*Lunch* - Jacket potatoe with tuna

*Mid-afternoon* - 30g of oats and 2 scoops of whey

*post training* - 2 scoops of whey

*Tea* - usually chicken and rice or something similar.

*9pm* - 2 scoops of whey

*10pm* - 100g of cottage cheese

*Saturday*

roughly the same as monday-friday but i was going to have a chicken curry takeaway on the saturday night.

*Sunday*

just eat well but with a few more carbs.

*Training*

i currently train 6 days a week 4 days doing weights and 2 days doing cardio it is broke down as follows

*monday*

back and biceps

*tuesday*

cardio-5km run and 5km bike ride followed by 100 situps, 60 crunches and 200 twists.

*wednesday*

chest and tri's

*thursday*

legs and calves

*friday*shoulders and traps

*saturday*

cardio-5km run and 5km bike ride followed by 100 situps, 60 crunches and 200 twists.

*sunday*

as little as possible!!!!

so that is everything i think so any help would be appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*Week 2*

i weighed myself this morning when i got up and i now weigh 18 stone dead which means i have lost 3lbs last week.

I did not measure my BF as im only going to do this once amonth so hopefully i will have a noticeable reduction when i do.

My weights have been slightly down this week and i have been feeling knackered most of the time and I have also noticed myself snapping at people a little bit quicker than usually but i have put this down to the low level of carbs that im eating.

Training this morning i managed to run 5km in 29minutes and 21 seconds which is a new PB for me followed by 5km bike ride in 10 minutes.

so overall im happy with the results from the 1st week and at the moment im heading in the right direction.

Madmonkey.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: 18 stone and run 5km in 29 mins, jesus christ, im 19.12 stone but id be lucky if i could run 10 metres down the effin road!! :lol:

good goin buddy, we gona see sum pics any time soon?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

thanks for the comments i have already posted a photo up on this thread before i started my diet. I do not intend on putting up any more photos till im at least 10-12% BF so it might be some time but i will get there!

i had almost given up hope of people posting on my thread :? as i posted last week asking for advice and not had any replys....

so you have restored my faith.

thanks.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

lmao glad to be of service mate, there is far more knowledgable folk on this board to give you advice but as for the diet, ,thats basically same as mine although if anythin id say take one of the whey shakes out and replace it with solid food but then again whey is easier so......all in all i think your doin great mate, just seen your pic and your lookin very well, get that six pack and ull look amazing, keep it up mate. kev :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

thanks for your comments! got some way to go to see them abs maybe if i had an internal camera it might help!

Your right about the whey being alot easyier to get down and more practical especially at work but i will see what i can do.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

*Week3*

my weight this morning was 17.10 stone which means i have lost a further 4lbs last week so once again im on target and i have another 14lb to lose to achieve my goal of around 10%BF if my maths and mearsuring of my BF% was correct before week1.

*Training*

My training has become a lot harder and has resulted in my weights dropping again and after about the second set feeling really knackered and struggling more than i wanted to do but as the weight is still dropping off im not to bothered.

bench down to 140kg

deadlift down to 180kg

squat down to 170kg

military press down to 75kg

*Changes this week*

As im still dropping weight im not going to change my diet this week but i'am going to change my cardio slightly, it is now going to be..

5km run followed by 20minute walk on an incline of 4.5 at 6.6km/h and then the usual sit-ups etc.

I'm toying with the idea of using Cell-tech?? i dont think it will do me any harm from reading other postings on this forum and hopefully if will give my muscle a fuller look.

I'm also starting to look at gear which i tend to introduce into my diet around the 1st week in June the gear im looking at is Trem and Masteron with some stanazol tabs quantitys etc have not yet been decided and if i can sort the cash out i will throw some GH in aswell.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

are those lifts 1 rep max's or sets just out of interest.

Great progress buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Young Gun said:


> are those lifts 1 rep max's or sets just out of interest.
> 
> Great progress buddy.


thanks for your comments, the weights i have listed are for 5 sets of 5 reps on each exercise. I dont want to think how bad my 1 reps would have dropped  all this just to try and get my abs out.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

great lifts mate been very impressed with this log


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

ill second that  well done :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Young Gun and The Guvnor for your comments 

Did my cardio this morning and managed to knock off 1minute 25 seconds of my PB to record 27 minutes and 56 seconds for the 5KM run which i well chuffed about-i nearly gave myself a heart attack doing it though. I have lost some strength but i'm fitter now than i have been for a very long time but the strength will come back when i get back on the gear! 

Madmonkey.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I think its impressive what you have achieved. Big and in good cardiovascular shape...thats what it's all about!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Andy, i dont know about being in good cardiovascular shape but im certainly trying! my legs and lower back are certainly suffering after my efforts at running yesterday and i was really knackered last night.

Chest and tri's tonight and im not looking forward to see if i have lost anymore strength 

To try and combat the gradual loss of strength i have introduced Cell-Tech in to my regime (i had not realise how expensive this stuff is :? )and have started that this morning which i hope will give me that little edge and my muscles will feel a little bit more full as i have been feeling a little flat during the week due to the lack of carbs in my diet.

I think this might affect my weight loss this week as i believe you are meant to put a few lbs on using it, so it will be interesting to see what happens.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

*Week 4*

weighted myself this morning and im now 17.9lb which is a drop of only 1lb over the last week which i not too worried about at this point but i will be tightening up my diet slightly on the monday, tuesday and wednesday to see if that will make a difference.

*Training*

this has been my worsed weeks training for a long time, i have been seffering from bad back pain which started on the sunday night for some reason and then stupidly i thought if i did not do deadlifts but use the pull down machines in stead i would be alright but i made it 10 times worse and to cap it off i did my cardio on the tuesday morning and got my best time yet but in doing so i really fcuked my back up which ended my training for the week basically  i tried a 40 minute walk on the thursday morning which i managed but did not do my back any good at all. I did not train for the rest of the week and its now monday and my back is better but not right! im going to train tonight but use only the cable machines on low weight and try just to get a pump and do my biceps the same way but with dumbells and hope that i do not affect my back to much. :roll:

*This week*

like i have already mentioned i will be changing my diet for the first 3days of the week and reduce the carbs even further  and see how this affects me and my training- i will post the changes once i have worked them out.

Training

at the moment it looks like i will be training light for the time being untill my back feels better.

*Madmonkey*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

*My revised diet for monday-wednesday.*

*Breakfast* 2 x scoops of whey

5 x eggs (3 yolks and 5 whites)

*Mid-morning* 37g of oats

2 x scoops of whey

*Lunch* jacket potatoe

Tuna

*Mid-afternoon* 2 x scoops of whey

*Post training* 2 x scoops of whey with cell-tech

*Tea* varies- chicken, fish etc...

*9pm* 2 x scoops of whey

*10pm* 227g of cottage cheese

i realise that i have a lot of liquid protein but during work this is really only what i can take.

*Help*

if someone reading this thinks im going drastically wrong or can help me improve my diet i would be gratefull if they could let me know 

*Madmonkey*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

*Week 5*

I weighed myself yesterday morning and came in at 17.5 stone which is a loss of 4lb last week and i used my calipers to recalculate my BF%.

If my calculations and measurements are correct i now have a BF% of 12% which is a reduction of *3.7%* and a loss of *12lb* so roughly i need to lose another 9lb to get down to 10% 

My abs are still not showing through yet! but they had better be after the extra 9lb i have to lose.

I'm going to stick with the current diet as im still dropping the weight and im also going to leave the cardio where it is as well and see where im at next week.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

*Week 6*

I weighed myself yesterday morning apon awakening and i was still 17.5 stone  i kept the diet tight monday to friday last week but it was my birthday at the weekend and i think i celebrated to much and this has cost me any weight loss which i had achieved through out the week.

I have kept the diet tight again so far this week so hopefully i will pick up where i left off with the exception of a bad weekend.

*Training*

Training has improved with my back injury disappearing  overall my weights are still down on every exercise but this has been caused by the lack of carbs and calories.

*Gear*

I have now penciled in a course which will start in about 2 weeks, i have not finalised any details of the course yet as im still playing about with ideas once i have decided what and how im going to take i will post it on this thread so that people can comment and advise.

*overall*

I feel knackered all the time and can sleep for england! im happy with my progress over the last 5 weeks and my cardio has certainly improved which was one of the major reasons that i decided to diet.

I'm not starving all day like i was at the start of the diet this maybe bacause i have adjusted to it???? im finding it a lot easyier now on the diet side but training has become a lot more of a chore and i have found myself enjoying and looking forward to the cardio side of things which i did not think that i would. :shock:

Well heres to another week then.....

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Well after swaying from my diet slightly for the last 1-2months i now weight 18.5 st again which i not to bothered about to be honest.

I have just spent the last week on my holidays with the family in Spain tanning myself and eating like a pig and with no training what so ever which is a first on any of my holidays  so now its back to training and try to lose some BF before i go away with the lads in 3weeks to Magaluf.

I have included 2 photos from my trip to Spain and i plan on putting more up when i hopefully i will be in better condition from my trip to Magaluf.



















Madmonkey.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

You look good mate, big ol' unit aren't ya!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good to put a face to the name, looking very big and symetrical and dare i say it, LOOK NATURAL, just huge and like a normal bloke without looking like a freak. Hope that doesn't come out as an insult, i just mean you've achieved massive size without people thinking your just some bloke that lifts weights and takes loads of steroids.

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I think it helps with the 'natural' look if you don't shave your chest/body hair.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

\ said:


> Good to put a face to the name, looking very big and symetrical and dare i say it, LOOK NATURAL, just huge and like a normal bloke without looking like a freak. Hope that doesn't come out as an insult, i just mean you've achieved massive size without people thinking your just some bloke that lifts weights and takes loads of steroids.
> 
> To be honest i can't ever remember being called or told i look natural before  obviously i will have to increase my gear intake :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

fair play mate u seem to know what your talking about . wonder if u could help me ive been training for three years and i cant seem to build up my calfs is there any thing i could take and do to help build them up


----------



## thinbrin (Aug 25, 2006)

I was amazed to read your whole journal and find you have practically reached all your goals.

As a beginner, I won't be venturing into 'roids just yet. Nevertheless, your drive is an inspiration.

thinbrin


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Thinbrin for your comments, unfortuanely i have not reached my goals as in i have not got my abs out yet!  but i am happy with where im at and i hope to improve before i go away with the lads.

If you look at some of the other members on this forum particularly the lads who are doing shows they will be able to point you in a better way than i could as they have a hell of a lot of knowledge and more experience than me but once again thanks for the comments.

Im glad that you are not going to delve in to the gear scene yet as you can get plenty of gains naturally for the first couple of years with the right training and diet.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I have just finished 10 months of compound strength training and i'm now doing drop sets etc with lighter weights including the compound exercises for the next 2 months to rest my joints which are now a little bit niggly and then i'm going to revert back on to the compound exercises with heavy weights in January. I did miss the pump i was getting before i started the strength training but now i'm getting it again with the drop sets and its an awsome feeling which i have missed.But im glad that i changed to the compound exrcises as i believe my strength has increased by a lot since starting and im also convinced that my overall thickness in my back and traps etc has increased.

I'm currently between courses and im weighting in at 18st with my bodyfat at around 11%(get out clause "if my calculations and callipers are correct") i have a plan and im just waiting for my orders to arrive and as soon as they do i will post my plan up  .

Madmonkey.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

really good stuff mate!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Well i am still here just been very busy with one thing or another.....

lets get the personal stuff out of way first- i now have a 8 week old baby boy by the name of Jacob and will be getting married in August but enough of that lets get back to training.

Training- I have decided to continue on with strength and power training this year after enjoying it so much last year i have also introduced 2 swimming sessions and one cardio session a week to bring my training days back up to 6.

All my training is with compound exercises ie squat, deadlift, bench etc with very little or no isolation exercises, i realise after last years lifts that i will never be a power lifter but the increase in weights that i can lift now has got me addicted to this type of training (for now anyway) so i have no intention or more like not got the ability to go further.

I am currently weighing in at 18.7st with 15% BF which i aim to lower to about 12-13% if i can.

My training currently looks like this but i am in week 7 of an 8 week Holistic strength programme.

Monday

Back

Deadlift

Barbell rows

seated pulleys

Shoulders

Bent over flies

Shrugs

Tuesday

Cardio

Abs

Neck

Swimming

Wednesday

Legs

Squat

lunges

Leg extension

Biceps

Reverse curls

Hammer curls

Curls

Thursday

Chest

Flat bench press

Incline bench press

decline bench press

Friday

Triceps

Close grip flat press

Close grip incline press

Skull crushers

Sat

Abs

Neck

Swimming

the ideas behind the above programme is to increase my lifts on the bench press so on all the other body parts i am running at a maintance level but i am increasing the weights every week on the bench press so by the end of this week and next i will be lifting more than i have ever lifted!! well hopefully and things seem to be on target, i have moved legs and chest around for tonight so i am attepting my biggest lift tonight and i will post my results tomorrow one way or another.

Gear wise i am currently on Tren Ace and test enth and HGH and feeling good at the moment.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Had a very good bench session last night setting myself a new PB of 75KG each side of the bar for 2 unaided reps which is 7.5kg a side better than i have ever lifted!!!

I am half tempted to go for the 80kg aside next week?!?!

Did squats this morning and hurt my back on my 6th and last set but i stopped straight away so hopefully i wont have done to much damage it is just aching at the moment.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Well its now 5days later and my back is still knackered!!!!

Have been to the gym everyday over the weekend and have been swimming followed by the steamroom and then a jacuzzi to try and free the back up. This has helped and my back is not as bad as it was last thursday and friday but there is no chance of squats or deadlifts this week!!! will play it by ear for now but i do plan on a chest workout tomorrow evening and see how it goes.....

madmonkey.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i get hell and all back probs mate-

sorry to hear that.

a 5 kg jump might be doable for ya,but i reckon you`d be better off nailing that 5kg over a month,then just keep adding 1kg a week.

far less of a shock to ya bod and less likely to get injured.

take a month to lift that extra 5kg and it shouldnt seem any harder than your previous PB.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

thanks mate i think i will take my time on that last 5kg as you suggest and i will stick with 70kg for 5 reps of 5 if i can as my previous best was 67.5kg for this week and see how my back is for next week.

madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

My back is still sore but it is getting better.

Did chest last night and stuck with 60kg a side and did 5 sets of 5 reps and this did not have any adverse affect on my back but i thought it would be best to stay safe.

Legs was scheduled for this morning but with my back still being sore i knocked that on the head and did cardio and biceps followed by 10 lengths in the pool.

I will do triceps and cardio and swimming tomorrow.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Right it is now monday and my back is still niggleing me! and to make it worse i am meant to be training back tonight. I have not decided yet wether i should drop back tonight or should i just go very light???

I am meant to be starting my 20 week program this week but because of the back i have now scheduled that to start next monday which on the grand scale of things is not a problem but slightly annoying.

My aim is to drop my bodyfat to around 12-13% by the end of July and keeping my weight as close as possible to 18st my diet is quite clean at the moment but there are areas i know that i can drop a little bit more sh!t and i am also hoping to add a couple of lunch time sessions to my routine which will be a 1/2hour fast walk just to try and drop some more fat.

I am currently around the 18st mark with my BF% at 15% so i have at least 2-3% to lose over the next 2 months.

My daily in take looks something like this

06.00am 50g of oats 2scoops of whey, 2xbanana, 1xapple, 1 table

spoon of peanut butter and 1 table spoon of honey all blended

together.

12.30am Jacket potatoe, tuna, cheese followed by 2 x banana, 2 plums

and 2 oranges

18.00pm Chicken and rice

20.00pm Protein drink-2 x banana, 1 x apple, 2 scoops of whey

*throughout the working day i drink around 6 pints of water and munch my way through around 8 rice cakes.

I have a low intake of carbs and fats and medium protein in take so from today onwards i will be dropping the cheese from the jacket potatoe and adding 2 scoops of whey at lunch and possibly another 2 scoops of whey around the early evening or at 10pm???

This will be the only changes that i will make for the next couple of weeks and see how it goes.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Trained back last night but only light and did not include deadlifts or barbell rows and i did not make things any worse and this was followed by biceps and once again this was done fairly light as not to put any weight through the back and risk further injury.

This morning i did cardio followed by swimming.

I have now finalised my course which is going to be 10 weeks long.

The course will be the following

Masteron 450mg

Tren Ace 600mg

Test Prop 900mg

Primo 600mg

The above dosage will be taken over a week and shots will be taken EOD and on week 7 i will introduce winny at 50mg ED and for the full 10 weeks i will be taking GH at 8iu per day.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Last night had a good session on chest followed by triceps and felt good my back is now just an ache in the lower back and right buttock but not to bad.

Was meant to be training legs this morning but i decided to leave it for this week and did cardio and swimming instead which will help me drop my BF% well hopefully anyway!

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Did shoulders this morning and stayed fairly light and it went well with no adverse afects on my back and it is feeling ok at the moment with just a dull ache so i think another week of this and i might be able to start my 20 week program.

I have also had a good week dieting with out cheating at all so hopefully if i keep this up for another 3 weeks i will see a drop in my BF%.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Did swimming and then relaxed in the Jacuzi on saturday so i took it very easy over the weekend and got some rest in.

Monday-my back felt alot better this morning to the point that i did not feel anything not even a niggle so i decided to increase the weights on my back workout but not by to much and trained a little harder and this did not cause any further problems so hopefully my back is nearly ok!!

Tuesday-did cardio followed by swimming

Tonight i have chest and tri's so hopefully this will be near max and see how my back goes.

Diet is going well at the moment and i am sure that i am cutting up more around the midsection so hopefully when i get back on the scales next week my BF% will be lower all going well and especially as i have not cheated or strayed from my diet.

The only downside is that i notice i am alot more tiered during the day but as yet this has not effected my workouts.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a good session last night doing chest with no ill effects on my back so on that basis i decided to do legs this morning but i did not do squats.

i started with leg press followed by extensions and then hamstring curls to finish i did not load the weights up to much i just took it easy and once again my back seems ok so i will kick it up a gear next week. After legs i did biceps leaving me no time for a swim but i will do that tomorrow instead.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Fridays shoulder session went well followed by swimming so overall the weeks training was good so on this basis i have decided to start on my 20 week program today! If need be i will take it a little bit easy on the squats and deadlifts.

Now to the disappointing news :0( i have been dieting now for a few months and got down to 18st with 15.1%BF a couple of weeks ago and since then i have increased my cardio and cut out more from my diet but when i checked again on saturday i had not lost anymore weight nor reduced my BF anymore which was a shock as i thought i was looking better around the midsection.

So i have decided to once again increase the intensity and include another cardio session so hopefully in 2weeks i will see a difference!!!

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

this is the end of week one and training has gone well this week with no ill effects so i am happy with week one and can't wait for week2

Have kept my diet up and also increased my cardio so hopefully next saturday when i check on my progress it will show a difference this time!

I am going to do a cardio and ab session tomorrow just for good measure.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Last weeks training went quite well and i raised my weights on my back and legs with no ill effects so once again this week i will add on again and see how things go.

Back tonight so this will be a tester i am still way off my personal bests but as long as i am increasing my weights i am not to bothered.

Cardio and dieting have gone well so i will jump on the scales on saturday to see if it has worked or not lets hope it is better news than last time.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi mate,

Progression is the name of the game. Slow, consistant results and progress.

keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks "TallHeavyAndSkinny" for your comments.

Training went well last and i increased my weights a little and once again i experienced no ill effects on my back so once again i will look to increase my weights next week.

Did 35 minutes cardio this morning and i pushed it quite hard and i certainly felt it! have felt knackerd all day since.

Chest tomorrow so i will increase my food intake as last week i felt really knackerd before i started training which i think is down to my diet and pushing that(the diet) and still expecting to lift heavy weight is proving to be very dificult.

i will post on thursday with how my chest session (wednesday) and leg session (thursday morning) went.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Training went well last night so i was very happy and legs went well this morning as well. I decided to jump on the scales yesterday afternoon just for a quick check and i am still weighing in at 18.2st which was a bit of a surprise especially as i had once again increased my cardio but i will be measuring my BF% in 2 weeks time to see how that is going!

Just shoulders tomorrow morning and cardio on saturday and then rest!!!

Madmonkey.


----------



## madmonkey (Feb 16, 2005)

Madmonkey is back! dont know what happened or why i stopped posting?!?!? its just under 2 years since i last posted so a quick update on what i have been doing over the last couple of years.

I have taken up kickboxing about 18months a go to improve my cardio which it cetainly has and i have also included 2 runs in to my training schedule whilst fitting in 4 weight sessions in.

I have just remembered why i stopped posting and the reason was i had a baby boy who is now 2 years old (Jacob) and he filled all my spare time and more!!!!!

My gear consumption has been reduced also over the last couple of years i put this down to my priorities changing! i have not weighed myself in over a year which is a good thing i think as i remember being obsessed with the scales and my weight in the sense that i always wanted to stay around the 18st mark. But like i say things change.

Anyway enough of that s**t, i have decided to take the plunge (again) and do a course starting in the next couple of weeks all going well, i have not decided on my course yet but as soon as i do i will post it on here.

Glad to be back.

Madmonkey.


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

welcome back madmonkey


----------

